# Léopard et BackTrack via BootCamp



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'installer BackTrack 3 sur mon Imac via BootCamp. Je n'aime pas utiliser VmWare ou logiciel du style ... J'ai essayé mais sans succès .


Des idées ?


----------



## daffyb (27 Juin 2009)

c'est un live CD. Il suffit de booter dessus


----------



## loanrix (5 Juillet 2009)

Et est ce qu'il y a moyen de booter sur backtrack avec parallels, parce que ça me fait toujours un peu flipper de booter sur un autre système d'exploitation ( j'ai déjà perdu toutes mes données à cause d'une mauvaise manip !  )


----------



## bakurt (16 Août 2009)

Le sujet est peut-être ancien, mais je vais y répondre.

Alors.. Booter sur un LiveCD et utiliser le système (BackTrack dans ce cas-ci) n'affectera en rien ton disque dur car celui-ci ne sera pas utilisé (sauf si t'en fais la demande). Tout est chargé en mémoire.
Tu sais avoir accès à ton DD si tu le montes et supprimer TOUT. A toi de savoir ce que tu fais.

Ensuite, il est possible d'installer BackTrack (http://wiki.backtrack-fr.net/index.php/Installation_et_configuration) mais malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne bootcamp, parce que je n'ai pas encore de Mac.

J'ai trouvé ce forum : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=533594 (en anglais)
Au 5ème post, il explique comment l'installer.

En espérant avoir pu aider.


----------

